# Problem with Temp Setting



## StarkmanAlive (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello all,

Well, I can't figure this out. In the past, I imported files and the Temp setting in the Basic panel would be dead center at "0." Now, however, there's no "0" setting, and the temp is always a bit cooler than it was. Is this because of an update?

Thanks,

StarkmanAlive


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 20, 2014)

The scale starts at 0 for rendered files (jpeg/tiff/psd) and uses the kelvin scale for raw files.  Perhaps you have a raw file selected this time?


----------



## StarkmanAlive (Aug 21, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The scale starts at 0 for rendered files (jpeg/tiff/psd) and uses the kelvin scale for raw files.  Perhaps you have a raw file selected this time?



Well, I was positive, I thought, that it was RAW files that were showing "0." But I do have some jpegs as well...but I was sure it was RAW. Hmm!


----------

